# Muskrat trapping and permission



## minottrapper (Jan 31, 2014)

New to this forum, and trapping

I just have a few questions, everything I've learned thus far about muskrat trapping under ice says to trap the huts and bubble trails. During duck season, I found several sloughs teaming with rats. Problem is, These sloughs have very small amounts of huts, (one or two each) and the ice isn't clear enough to spot bubble trails.
So in these situations, what sort of sets do you use?

Also, what do you all use as far as the written permission goes for private land. Or does a verbal agreement usually suffice?

Thanks for any insight


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

In ND you are going have to get written permission on any and all places that you're going to trap.

You can cut holes in the huts and place a trap and plug the hole up when you're done or you'll freeze up the hut.

Or wait tell spring, best bet with less work.

xdeano


----------



## minottrapper (Jan 31, 2014)

I understand that written permission is required by the state, so what exactly do you write up as the "written permission"?

As I stated before, there are only one or two huts on these sloughs if any. So trying to go after them only in the huts would not be worth my time. I've been driving hundreds of miles the past few weekends searching for water with multiple huts but just cant find any in the Minot area. I will hit up any huts there are, but they will be more along the lines of "secondary" sets.

So how do you go about under ice sets in murky ice, with say 110's? Do ya just go with baited sets and your best educated guess on where they are? From what I understand, baited sets aren't very productive as opposed to finding runs and den entrances.

Thanks again


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

PM sent...


----------

